# show some love for the rally wagon



## TurboCabby (Jun 13, 2001)

in retrospect i should have rolled up the windows.
the car is an 87 5000cs turbo quattro. it was given to me for free. which, as you all know... is more of a curse than a blessing. it's running megasquirt efi (msefi.com or megasquirt.info) and makes 10-12 psig depending on it's mood. 
it's definately a work in progress... but we managed to get 0.2sec off of first at the last race. that was against cars with a lot more prep (rally tires, etc) and we ran straight off the street with a set of old summer tires and no setup. we would have won too if we weren't messing around... one run of stage2 involved 4 people riding along, of course with the proper safety gear and the ok from the safety steward. i'm sure you can imagine the looks as the this old beat up station wagon pulls up the the starter loaded to the brim with passengers... and proceeds to put down the time to beat. one guy insisted that we were crazy.. and to be honest, i didn't even try to deny it.
right-click -> save as.. 
http://www.happytiger.net/kevin/rallyx_low_res.mov 
these cars really are something special..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: show some love for the rally wagon (TurboCabby)*

Sounds like fun!


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: show some love for the rally wagon (TurboCabby)*

Dude, a free 5kTQA with megasquirt - DEFINITELY a blessing!!! Happy to take said blessing off your hands if you feel the curse is too great!








Good run, looks like LOADS of fun!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: show some love for the rally wagon (atalk)*

Nice free wagon!! 
curious to know what mods you've done and what you plan on doing. I just picked up my 200, and It needs to be a little tighter.


----------



## TurboCabby (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: show some love for the rally wagon (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Nice free wagon!! 
curious to know what mods you've done and what you plan on doing. I just picked up my 200, and It needs to be a little tighter.









i have done a lot of stuff to this thing... and it needs a lot more. when i got it 2 doors worked and maybe 1 window... i've since repaired all of that. there is a problem with the radiator fan relay that i still need to sort out. i think my hydraulic pump is dying. i blew apart almost every rear suspension bushing during the first rally cross... that's been fixed now. i've replaced the entire braking system short the brake "bomb" (booster). i've replaced the megasquirt with a newer model (it's required when your uncle is the guy who writes the software, megatune, to tune the thing). it also needs a right front outer CV joint.. and some new seats (maybe urs4 recaros?) because these stock ones are slippery and uncomfortable.
it's got some nice stuff on it too... like a momo wheel and shift knob, a-pillar pod with boost gauge and oil pressure, etc. i also have a ported one piece exhaust manifold from this: http://not2fast.com/audi/maxq/... but it's not on the car yet.
i was screwing around with it last week and built a heat/ dirt shield for the air filter. the previous owner had put a k&n filter on a 90 degree bend 6 inches from the turbo. 
mock up:








2 pieces of aluminum bonded and rivetted together..








trimmed to fit, and protected..








installed.








total cost for the mod was 25$ ^^*



_Modified by TurboCabby at 6:30 AM 1-17-2006_


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

Nicely done intake mod - well fabricated!!!


----------



## TurboCabby (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (atalk)*

thank you. ^^*


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice avant.
Good to see another Michigander ripping it up with a 5ktq. I'm in Holland, MI.
I assume your uncle is Eric Fahlgren?
Steve


----------



## TurboCabby (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (SteveAngry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveAngry* »_Nice avant.
Good to see another Michigander ripping it up with a 5ktq. I'm in Holland, MI.
I assume your uncle is Eric Fahlgren?
Steve

indeed he is. he's also the single smartest person i've ever met. and it never hurts to know people like that....
^^*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: show some love for the rally wagon (TurboCabby)*

nice work! Cant wait to have my open class 4kq finished up


----------

